# Fugue



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

Does this seem like an okay exposition for a fugue (13 bars long, unfinished)??
View attachment Fugue in A-flat minor - Full Score.pdf

View attachment Fugue in A-flat minor.mid


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

My immediate thought was, why Ab minor rather than the much more easily read G# minor? If you switched to the more readable key signature you could also make all those horrible looking B double-flats into nice A naturals. And why 12/16 as opposed to 12/8 when the former makes everything look so horrible? Have you had traumatic experiences with pianists before in your life that led you to devise this notational monstrosity?

As for the Fugue itself, that depends on what your aim was. You only have two voices, which is uncommon (There is only one two voice Fugue in the WTC if I recall correctly), and the entry of the second voice occurs in the subdominant rather than the dominant which is not something I remember happening in any Fugue from the Baroque period.


----------

